# USC Film School



## suenos53 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm waiting to find out if I've gotten into USC undergrad plus critical studies or production.
Anyone else on this list waiting?

If I don't get into cinematic arts, I've thought about taking a major in international studies and a minor in cinematic arts. I'd re-apply following year.  Anyone at USC recommend this option?


----------



## Cinematical (Mar 11, 2008)

Where else did you apply/get in to?


----------



## suenos53 (Mar 12, 2008)

I really want into USC film school so I applied only there for film. I also applied to Pepperdine for international studies as a back-up. If I don't get into either school, I'll take a gap year (combine studies, travel, volunteer/work on film sets) & re-apply.


----------



## Cinematical (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, if you're heart is set on USC, and you're ok with an IR major, then I'd say go for it. The minor is actually quite good, and if you want to be involved on film sets there's PLENTY of opportunities (why, I just joined a project as an associate producer and 1st AC).


----------



## suenos53 (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that the minor in Cinematic Arts still offers some good opportunities. 

If I don't get into Cinematic Arts at USC the second time I apply, maybe I should consider the Art Center in Pasadena. 

I should know how I fared in the first round within four or so weeks! Hard to wait.


----------

